# Justin Bieber: Keine kann ihm widerstehen!



## beachkini (7 Juni 2012)

​


> So excited u r singing “Boyfriend” at my Germany’s Next Top Model finale! We love you here! Thank u! xo


 (Heidi Klum Twitter)

Nicht nur die Teenies dieser Welt scheinen allesamt auf Justin Bieber abzufahren. Sogar gestandene Frauen wie Heidi Klum können dem 18-Jährigen nicht widerstehen. 

Der kanadische Sänger Justin Bieber wird am Abend (07.06.) im Finale der Modelshow “Germany’s Next Topmodel” performen und die Model-Mama freut sich wie ein kleines Kind.

Sie twitterte jetzt ein Foto von sich und Justin und schrieb dazu: “Ich bin so aufgeregt, weil du in meinem ‘Germany’s Next Topmodel’-Finale deinen Song ‘Boyfriend’ singst. Wir lieben dich hier! Danke!” Auf besagtem Foto lächelt die 39-Jährige wie ein Teenager, der eigentliche Teenager, also Justin Bieber, bleibt dagegen cool und trägt Sonnenbrille.

Im GNTM-Finale kämpfen übrigens Sarah-Anessa (18) aus Hannover, Dominique (22) aus Mannheim, Kasia (17) aus Berlin und Luisa (17) aus Leer um den Titel “Germany’s next Topmodel”.

Neben Justin Bieber werden Gossip, Maroon 5 und Ivy Quainoo als musikalische Gäste erwartet.


----------



## Punisher (7 Juni 2012)

Heidi find ich geil


----------



## Q (8 Juni 2012)

wenn Beth neben Justin auftritt dann sieht ihn wenigstens niemand mehr


----------

